# Höhe von &nbsp;



## Kingkilla (2. Februar 2002)

Kann mir jemand die genauen Pixelabmessungen von "nbsp" sagen?


----------



## Sovok (2. Februar 2002)

hängt von der schriftgröße des textes ab in dem das leerzeichen eingesetzt wurde oder?


----------



## Tribalman (2. Februar 2002)

Genau!

Und solange Du die Schriftgröße nicht über 
Stylesheets festlegst, hängt die Größe des 
Leerzeichens von der im Browser des Betrach-
ters eingestellte Standardschriftgröße ab.

Tribal


----------



## Commek (3. Februar 2002)

Ein tip von mir:

Mache Bilder mit der width="0" und die höhe darfst du selbst aussuchen. Dadurch hasste nen schönen grossen abstand der Höhe und musst net ewig &nbsp tippen


----------

